# How do you Un-install ClockworkMod Recovery



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

I asked in a different thread, how do you uninstall clockworkmod Recovery. No answer on that thread.

Do you just do a simple un-install? or do you have to do something special?

I want that off and then i will un root and return as opposed to SBF / FxZ'ing


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

What is your end goal/result?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Once your fastboot or FXZ ... It will be gone. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

I want it gone without FXZ it what I want. Then i don't have to have a Wiped phone and if i decide on my 14th day to return, all i have to do is un root then wipe at the store.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

dangerous said:


> I want it gone without FXZ it what I want. Then i don't have to have a Wiped phone and if i decide on my 14th day to return, all i have to do is un root then wipe at the store.


You'd have to use FXZ either way... They would know.


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

dangerous said:


> I asked in a different thread, how do you uninstall clockworkmod Recovery. No answer on that thread.
> 
> Do you just do a simple un-install? or do you have to do something special?
> 
> I want that off and then i will un root and return as opposed to SBF / FxZ'ing


 Removing Bootstrap Recovery:

UNINSTALL the Recovery APK

1. Reroot
2. Get root explorer in the market
3. Uninstall the bootstrap app
4. Go into root explorer to system/bin
5. In top right corner tap r/w
6. Delete the file called hijack
7. Delete logwrapper
8. Rename logwrapper.bin to just logwrapper
9. Reboot and it should be gone.

Heres some info on how to actually use the bootstrap. 
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/hacking-help/13485-how-use-droid-x-bootstrap.html

Thanks to PC747 over on DF for originally putting this together 

Make sure you also uninstall the Superuser app too.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

I decided to keep the Bionic, my 14th day was yesterday.


----------

